# Small tree/large bush identification



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know what this is? The plant is about 12' tall and slender like a maple. It grows wild all over our property here at work. Tried a google search but didn't really know where to begin besides "tree with orange flowers"


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found a picture on ShutterStock that looks kind of like that .. 

If it is the same thing, it is a "common" plant from SouthAfrica. Red-orange flower Cape Honeysuckle (Tecomaria capensis) ... 

Could that be it?


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

What part of the country or growing zone are you in 8th Day??


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

North Alabama. Zone 7b


It looks just like red trumpet creeper vine but its not a vine. It's a tree. We have the creeper vines around too. Is it possible they can grow into a tree on their own?


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

It really does look like trumpet vine and that's what I was going to say until you threw that pesky "tree" word in there....I'm stumped


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't think of any thing like that, which grows native in the U.S. It could be that Naekid is right and it is an escapee from some ones yard or landscape project. I know that it is not Trumpet Vine, I used to grow it on my back fence until it started to take over every thing and I had to remove it


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

There are quite a few species in the Tecoma genus. Some are shrubs or small trees. There are also a lot of closely related plants that have been moved out of the Tecoma genus... Tropical and subtropical plants are not my thing at all but I still think it could be in the wider Tecoma family, Bignoniaceae. Campsis and Bignonia are just two of the other genus.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

camo2460 said:


> I can't think of any thing like that, which grows native in the U.S. It could be that Naekid is right and it is an escapee from some ones yard or landscape project. I know that it is not Trumpet Vine, I used to grow it on my back fence until it started to take over every thing and I had to remove it


I recently found that here in Alberta we have some "invasive species" that were brought to our area by well-meaning people from other countries. One of the "invasive species" is known as the common "earthworm" or "night-crawler" that is used by just about every kid as their bait for worms.

According to certain studies, about 10,000 years ago there wasn't a single earthworm in this region. When well-meaning European settlers came here about 150 years ago to farm, they brought with them the worms and put them into the soil to break up the ground.

It could very well be that in the case of the unknown plant that someone felt homesick and brought something that reminded them of home ...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 62 and haven't seen those in years!!!!
I saw those in my early years, and teens.
Know why I haven't seen those since early 20s??

They only grew on fence rows.  I never saw them in an open space, field, or yard.
Since the place I grew up has no more fence rows, stands to reason why I haven't seen them in years.
Brought back great memories of walking down gravel roads to friends' homes.

I bet you found this on a fence row???


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope. Standing out in the open. Not a fence within 30' of it. I'll take a pic in a minute of the tree.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Mystery solved. It is trumpet vine. The tree it climbed up was barely a year old. The stalk of the vine is three times the size of the actual tree. We finally found where the two separate way up at the top.


----------

